# Finding Work In Reggio Calabria..what a task!



## ladolcevita78

Hi everyone! I'm currently living here in Reggio with family, but orginally im from Australia. 

I have been trying everything in order to find work. Private english lessons, doposcoula..babysitting (placed ads around the town and also on the net) i have even registed myself at the unemployment office as I am now a resident here.

I have emailed english schools, but so far no luck! Does anyone have any contacts in Reggio, or have any ideas or resources as to how I can find a job. I just want to be more indepenedant and have my own income.

Pleaseeeeeee if anyone could help me with some advice..I would be deepfully thankful!

P.S is there free courses or activities that I can participate in?

Grazie tanto


----------



## Tfazzo

ladolcevita78 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm currently living here in Reggio with family, but orginally im from Australia.
> 
> I have been trying everything in order to find work. Private english lessons, doposcoula..babysitting (placed ads around the town and also on the net) i have even registed myself at the unemployment office as I am now a resident here.
> 
> I have emailed english schools, but so far no luck! Does anyone have any contacts in Reggio, or have any ideas or resources as to how I can find a job. I just want to be more indepenedant and have my own income.
> 
> Pleaseeeeeee if anyone could help me with some advice..I would be deepfully thankful!
> 
> P.S is there free courses or activities that I can participate in?
> 
> Grazie tanto




You are better off going back to Australia. Which is where I was hoping to go to. Reggio Calabria is a lot of farm territory. If you are not up to farming unfortunately you don't have much luck. You may find jobs here and there for an aid to take care of the Elderly in there homes. Go north you may find something. Most Italians go to Australia to find work. Not the other way around.


----------



## canados

I'm from Reggio Calabria

please, contact me


----------



## Carlylc

Same here. About to move out to the area and looking for work in RC area in October. I'm very hard working and willing to learn. If anyone knows of any work please message me.


----------

